# same or not...



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

still having a hard time deciding what i want...

been looking a lot of pics, asking a ton of questions here and there, researching availability etc...

one of the things that is confusing me the most :? :roll: is the difference in the names of what i think are the same fish / species and just to be clear i am not i am NOT by a long long shot, talking out of the park here long shot, an expert... 

so can some of the very knowledgeable people here help me out in understanding if these fishes / species from different websites with different names but that kind of look the same are indeed the same or not please?...

first is the name the give to that particular fish and below it is the pic for that fish...

Chindongo Saulosi Taiwanee Reef (Saulosi)
http://www.davesfish.com/images/Pseudot ... 20Reef.jpg

same or not

Pseudotropheus Saulosi Saulosi Taiwan Reef
https://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=27

********************************************************************************

Cynotilapia Zebroides Chimate Tanzania Red Top Dwarf (Jalo Reef)
http://www.davesfish.com/images/Cynotil ... himate.jpg

same or not

Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef Afra Jalo Reef
https://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=915

********************************************************************************

Labidochromis Caeruleus Nkhata Bay (White Lab)
http://www.davesfish.com/images/Labidoc ... ay%202.jpg

same or not

Labidochromis White White Lab
https://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=903

********************************************************************************

Metriaclima estherae Cherry Red
http://www.davesfish.com/images/Metriac ... %20Red.jpg

same or not

Metriaclima estherae red zebra
https://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=17

********************************************************************************

Ancistrus cf. cirrhosis Bristlenose Pleco
http://www.davesfish.com/images/Ancistr ... lenose.jpg

same or not

Ancistrus temminckii Black Bristlenose Pleco
https://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=302

thx a lot and keep up the great job of helping newbies like me...
:fish: :thumb: =D> :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Dave has the correct scientific names...LiveFish is a little behind the times. Except for the bristlenose...both are bristlenose and either will work.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Saulosi are the same fish, but maybe not the quality. Quality can vary alot.

The Cynotilapia are different fish from different locations, one from Chimate, one from Jalo Reef, each collection location can be different. The Chimate is not a Jalo Reef, the dorsal fins are different and the body shape is slightly different.The scientific names are just newer and older.

The White Lab is probably the same, just one is more specific. Seller being more specific is usually a good thing.

The Red Zebra is a more unnatural aquarium bred form versus the natural form. There is nothing wrong with the natural fish. But quality and purity vary a great deal.

The biggest problem is quality and whether fish are pure or hybrids. You can buy from 3 different sources, and the fish may differ widely in quality. Some places may even sell mislabeled fish and not be terribly concerned.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

well what do you know, right???...

now im in a big dilemma, im guessing that the first place has the better quality...

the dilemma is that the price difference just on the fish alone is almost $100 dlls not counting the shipping, that i can not check because the 1st place only takes orders by phone, i do not know if they will open tomorrow, i will try calling very early and see if they will open at least half a day, so if that is not enough early today the prices were only different for less than $5 dlls, but i guess since black friday is here the 2nd place reduce their prices by almost 33%...

im not by any means diving in $$$ lol... but who is, right?...

i can make the sacrifice of may be paying double when all is said and done... but...

so the obvious question is, is the difference in quality that much, that is worth it?...


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We had the great fortune of finding a place that carried very high quality fish, unfortunately life changes and they have moved on to other things. This left us scratching our heads wondering why the fish from all the other local fish stores looked like ****. The shape, size, deformities, fins, color and overall appearance are just a few thing that we noticed a big difference in. I am the kind of fish keeper that will stare into a tank holding over 100 fish of the 2" size and pick the exact ones I want, be it one or seven.
To sum all this rambling up, quality is everything to us, it will be a personal choice you will need to make on your on behalf.
Just to be clear, we have never dealt with the two places you are discussing,and do not know about their quality.
The dwarf red top is not a jalo reef. Good luck in your search, this is part of what makes it so much fun.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

BlueSunshine said:


> I am the kind of fish keeper that will stare into a tank holding over 100 fish of the 2" size and pick the exact ones I want, be it one or seven.


i am the same way when i can pick what i want, the difference is that we can not do that when buying online...

also and keeping that in mind, if the difference in quality is minimal why pay almost double the price, and in the other hand, if the difference in quality it is really big i will always buy the better quality...

since it is my very first time ordering fish online, i do not know what to do, is it is really worth it to pay double or not, how big of a difference in quality from one place to the other?...

been that i can not pick exactly what i want and i do not know the quality from either place or any at all, that is why i am asking...

:fish:  :-? :roll: :? :fish:


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

It took me 2 1/2 years to work up the nerve to order fish, simply because I could not see them. So....about three months ago we placed an order with Trevor O'Shea at The Wonder Of Cichlids. What we received was most awesome indeed. :drooling: :drooling:    This has been our only experience ordering sight unseen. We did not get any mbuna but he does carry some great looking ones. Hope this helps.


----------

